# Dealing with Mercy's Barking



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am not going to hide that I am having a problem with Mercy barking every night in the middle of the night. :doh::doh::doh:

She has barked at night every once in a while since we've had her. 

Now, Mercy has barked every night now for the last 5 nights in a row around 1 or 2 in the morning! She has never done this before. 

We had a couple move in our house, long time friends, a couple of months ago. Neither of them are that dog savvy. My friend helps with housework, while her husband who stays on the weekends helps with home improvements. There are now tools in our dining room, so Mercy has had to be crated every night lately, but she seemed to be doing well until last Thursday.

There has been tension and anxiety at times between us. My friend is helping me with our autistic son. There are sensitive hot button moments between adults when raising an autistic child. It is still a win win situation that has been such a blessing for all of us though.

Last week I had to work every day of the week. I had been using leave to take care of things at home, but not last week.

I have mentioned before about my wanting to get Mercy more exercise and attention. Actually lately, Mercy was acting more content and behaving wonderfully 1-2 1/2 weeks ago. However, she's barking every night for 5 days straight. Of course the first night, we just thought it was one of her "once in a while barks", which are annoying enough.

My husband is losing it with her barking and even threatening to return her to the breeder.  My husband has issues that he's working out. But I can understand, he needs his sleep at night and so do I. In fact when Mercy barked the first of the five nights, my friend fell out of bed because she was startled, thinking Mercy was barking at a burgular. Still, I cannot fathom giving up Mercy.

Mercy has been having these periods in the middle of the night these last 5 days in which she lets out a single bark every few minutes for about 45 min. 

Certainly this can be corrected easily, but this has to be corrected immediately, so we all can have peace at night. My husband is not convinced, and he wishes I would get rid of her. 

On one of the nights she barked, Saturday night, I had taken her to the dog park the day before. I had also plugged in the Comfort Zone D.A.P.

I don't know how you all feel about spray collars, but I just ordered one from Amazon. My husband says if the spray doesn't work, he will return Mercy to the breeder. 

I have been begging God to send me a mentor to help me with Mercy.

I called this dog trainer from my church that I learned about months ago this morning, telling her my perdicament. She is very optimistic. She actually recommended the spray collar after I had ordered it. She said she would come to our house and help us with the collar and other concerns we might have. God Bless her soul!

Also, since Mercy has extra pent up energy in her system, I am having her be taken to a doggie daycare at least that will tire her out for the time being, but moreso to see if it has any impact on her barking.

When I took the Comfort Zone D.A.P. back to Petsmart, the lady behind me in line told me to have the vet prescribe clonazepam for her. I also noticed this morning that she was exibiting anxious behaviors as I was eating my breakfast. I had decided to take her out of the crate and give her the dining room for the rest of the night last night. She still barked one more time and my husband told her to be quiet and she stayed quiet the rest of the night thank goodness. I have had the pleasure of her sitting by my side as I eat my breakfast when she is outside of her crate in recent weeks. However, this morning she wandered into the living room. And she was panting loudly.
I called for her and she came and sat next to me, but then she went back. 

Also on Thursday night when we were hanging out together while my husband and housekeeper friend were running errands, she kept going upstairs (with her chewie) instead of hanging with me. She knows better. When she wanders, it's a sign of anxiety and discontentment. I think it's a combination of anxiety and lack of exercise. I think those two factors are probably aggravating each other.

I will take her to the dog park tonight, and hope there is a good crowd that will tire her out. 

I am still waiting to hear back from my petsitter to see if she will take her to the doggie day care tomorrow, since my husband will not even bother taking her and I will not be off work until Friday. If I don't hear from her by bedtime, I will have no choice but to take off tomorrow to take her in myself.

I still wonder if I should take her to the vet to rule out anything medical. All I know is that she is feeling stressed right now, and I want it cured as soon as possible.:uhoh:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

do you cover the crate?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Taking her back to the breeder,seems extreme, to me, could she be hearing something,you don't hear? And it seems like it would be stressful,to have people living with you.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I had a pup that kept barking at night. We couldn't figure it out. Turned out the basement smoke detector battery was going out and it would occasionally beep. We couldn't hear it upstairs. It took us several days to figure it out. Could it be that she's hearing something next door? Or out in the yard? Do you live near a store that gets late night deliveries and she's hearing their back up beeper?

Last night Lucy barked off an on for about an hour. We have a moose cow with 2 calves in the yard and she just couldn't take the calves out playing in her yard. Then when one of the calves bounced around on the porch I thought she was going to have a heart attack. We were being invaded!

I've used only electric shock type bark collars. I haven't heard good luck with the spray type. Can you go to the electric type?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> do you cover the crate?


I'll try that.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> Taking her back to the breeder,seems extreme, to me, could she be hearing something,you don't hear? And it seems like it would be stressful,to have people living with you.


I agree with you. Since my husband comes first though, if push came to shove...

I pray that it doesn't come to that, and I am fairly confident that it never will. It *is* extreme. I want to do everything in my power to resolve this issue. I am adamantly against my husband's solution. It's the last thing I want to do! I don't believe God would miraclously get Mercy for me only to require me to get rid of her. I refuse to believe that! My DH's thinking is flawed. He has a temper about certain things. He accuses Mercy of being dominant. I'm trying to not think like that anymore myself. He threatened to get rid of my black dog too. He still stayed with us until he died. He has more bark than bite. He is otherwise the most wonderful man to get along with. In a God ordained covenant marriage, I do have to put his needs first before my own or anyone else's, but I know our God is able to provide solutions! He is a waymaker, and besides, ridding Mercy of barking should not be *that *difficult. He provided ways for things to work out for our black dog, who lived three and a half years after we got married.

I have also wondered if perhaps she might be sensing something, or that there is stuff going on in the middle of the night lately.


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

You could try putting a fan near her crate. I'm not sure in what kind of area you live but if she's hearing cars drive by or other noises, that could help drown out some noise she's hearing. I dont think you should drug mercy with clonazepam. That seems extreme and potentially expensive.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> I had a pup that kept barking at night. We couldn't figure it out. Turned out the basement smoke detector battery was going out and it would occasionally beep. We couldn't hear it upstairs. It took us several days to figure it out. Could it be that she's hearing something next door? Or out in the yard? Do you live near a store that gets late night deliveries and she's hearing their back up beeper?
> 
> Last night Lucy barked off an on for about an hour. We have a moose cow with 2 calves in the yard and she just couldn't take the calves out playing in her yard. Then when one of the calves bounced around on the porch I thought she was going to have a heart attack. We were being invaded!
> 
> I've used only electric shock type bark collars. I haven't heard good luck with the spray type. Can you go to the electric type?


I will not use a shock collar on Mercy, but thanks for sharing your input.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm married, and if I ever tried to force decisions like that down my wife's throat without her input........it would be a problem. That's all I have. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wafer1141 said:


> You could try putting a fan near her crate. I'm not sure in what kind of area you live but if she's hearing cars drive by or other noises, that could help drown out some noise she's hearing. I dont think you should drug mercy with clonazepam. That seems extreme and potentially expensive.


Yes, I agree with not giving her that kind of medicine also. I think increased exercise, which I hope to work out, and the spray collar will work.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> Yes, I agree with not giving her that kind of medicine also. I think increased exercise, which I hope to work out, and the spray collar will work.


A smart dog can get around the spray collar. Sounds like you are all under a lot of stress including Mercy. Perhaps things will calm down when your house guests leave.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Are your windows open at night? I ask because last week Bentley woke me up 3 nights in a row barking which is not like him. 
Turns out it was because I had been leaving the living room window open about 5" and he apparently either didn't like it or heard something that woke him up. I shut the window and we sleep all night now. Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

You are in the path of a tornado; they can sense the change in the barometric pressure way before we do. You also mentioned that it happens in the evening when those changes are even more prominent than during the day.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I bet there is something outside happenning that she is reacting to.

Is it the same time every night? Do you have any neighbors that come home or leave in the middle of the night? Perhaps even deer or coyotes going through your yard? Newspapers being delivered?

I would also ask your vet if melatonin might help her sleep through the night.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Claudia M said:


> You are in the path of a tornado; they can sense the change in the barometric pressure way before we do. You also mentioned that it happens in the evening when those changes are even more prominent than during the day.


 
It could be weather related.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Claudia M said:


> You are in the path of a tornado; they can sense the change in the barometric pressure way before we do. You also mentioned that it happens in the evening when those changes are even more prominent than during the day.


I've heard of dog's sensing earthquakes days in advance, but tornadoes? Can dogs sense storms days in advance?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> I bet there is something outside happenning that she is reacting to.
> 
> Is it the same time every night? Do you have any neighbors that come home or leave in the middle of the night? Perhaps even deer or coyotes going through your yard? Newspapers being delivered?
> 
> I would also ask your vet if melatonin might help her sleep through the night.


We don't have deer or coyotes in our suburban neighborhood. What would happen on weekend nights that would also happen on weekday nights? Hmmm. It would have to be a natural phenomenon.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> I've heard of dog's sensing earthquakes days in advance, but tornadoes? Can dogs sense storms days in advance?


Yup - they can sense any atmospheric changes. The weather has been quite crazy and they sense that. Rose was acting up for the past week - when she goes to sleep under my nightstand instead of on top of the bed I know that there is a storm a - coming. 

Last month we had another tornado passing us by and she was in the basement under the couch. 

In the winter I had a chimney fire - I had no idea but Rose knew and she was pacing between me and the door nudging me to go upstairs with her.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Now my husband's sick with a bad case of the stomach flu! :no: Certainly it's not all caused by Mercy's behavior!:yuck: I really pray Mercy stays quiet tonight, so my husband can rest and feel better.:crossfing


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Nairb said:


> I'm married, and if I ever tried to force decisions like that down my wife's throat without her input........it would be a problem. That's all I have.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My husband ever tried that, he's be at the ER getting my foot removed from his posterior.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> My husband ever tried that, he's be at the ER getting my foot removed from his posterior.


Yeah...I don't want to be too judgmental, but it sounds really unfair. That's as far as I'll go with it here. Bottom line is I'm on Mercy Mom's side. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Is her crate in your bedroom? If not she may want to be closer to you, especially with strangers (to her) in the house. I'd also recommend covering the crate to signal sleep, using a fan to drown out noise, etc. When Yogi was a baby he would bark to get out of the crate. Our vet suggested we put him in our other crate in our guest bedroom and it only took him one night to realize that barking didn't work. If you have guests that probably won't work though. 

We tried a spray collar with Toby and as someone mentioned, he was able to defeat it when he wanted to do so. It didn't help long term.

Good luck!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Gosh, I'm sorry you are going through this, Mercymom...I hope you have a good night!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with those that have said Mercy is reacting to something going on outside or inside the house--that you cannot hear or have not noticed. Several weeks ago Max awakened about 1am barking like crazy. He seldom barks, especially late at night. I let him out, and he continued to bark, standing at the back wrought-iron fence. He was very agitated. I finally got him to come in and settle down after about an hour.

Turned out that our backyard neighbor's sister and brother-in-law had moved-in and arrived with their dog about 1am. Their dog was quiet and did not bark, but Max could tell it was there. Max and "Biggie" met the next day, and all has been quiet every night since. The neighbor's house is at least 100 feet from our house and down a slope. Despite the distance, Max noticed what was going on.

So, there may be a logical reason for Mercy's barking. I hope you and Mercy figure it out and things get back to normal. Also, having new people living in the house could be bothering her.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Yikes. I hope Mercy is quiet tonight but if she isn't, there is probably some reason causing her to bark in the night. My husband and I get frustrated too with our young dog, he has a sensitive stomach and there has been quite a few nights that one of us have to get up to let him outside. Not always fun, but it is what it is. I feel bad for you, your husband threatening to get rid of your dog because of her barking, but something has to be going on with her to cause it. She isn't doing it out of spite, maybe she is frightened of something. My husband and I joke sometimes that Tugg can be a trial, and I do love my husband, but to be honest, if he told me I had to get rid of my dog because he lost a little bit of sleep, oh well. He better think again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MercyMom said:


> I am not going to hide that I am having a problem with Mercy barking every night in the middle of the night. :doh::doh::doh:
> 
> She has barked at night every once in a while since we've had her.
> 
> ...


You have added strangers to her home who she can tell are not fond of her, and then you changed her sleeping routine. You and your husband and friends made these choices, remind your husband it is completely unfair to be upset with the dog when things this drastic have changed in her environment.

I don't think punishing her for barking is fair when she is crated now and had been used to being free in her home, a spray bark collar is a form of punishment for barking. 

Where did she sleep before? Move her crate there. If she wakes up and barks, give her a chew bone or filled kong to work on so she will settle.

Ask your new roommates to pick up their tools and belongings so Mercy can have more freedom.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I was wondering, too - are the visitors moving around in the night? Even if they're just getting up to use the bathroom, that could be bothering her.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Could you baby-gate her in your bedroom? I know with my last foster, he'd bark if crated at night and while I could play the "wait him out game", he was stressing himself out & I certainly didn't need to hand off a dog with crate anxiety to his new family. He proved to be reliable baby-gated in my bedroom--settled down nicely & I was finally able to sleep in til 0500--previously he was waking up at 0400.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How did she do?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I did end up taking off work, because my husband is sick, and now I'm feeling sick as well. The pet-sitter never responded, so I took Mercy myself, but that's okay because I was off. I am praying that going to this doggie daycare will help, because she did bark again last night too. :uhoh: We shall see how she acts this evening.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Nairb said:


> Yeah...I don't want to be too judgmental, but it sounds really unfair. That's as far as I'll go with it here. Bottom line is I'm on Mercy Mom's side.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks dear. God wants however for us to work this out together. Yes, it does seem mean of my husband to threaten that, but God wants me to be gracious to him anyway. I choose to forgive my husband. He's been through a lot in his life, and I'm trying to help him overcome his bitterness. He has a lot of anger issues. I have been encouraging him to deal with his anger.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

inge said:


> Gosh, I'm sorry you are going through this, Mercymom...I hope you have a good night!


Thanks dear. I am just getting back online now. I am now not feeling good because I caught the bug too!:yuck: I still have to pick up Mercy from the place. Pray that she gets all her energy out over there and that she doesn't bark tonight.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> You have added strangers to her home who she can tell are not fond of her, and then you changed her sleeping routine. You and your husband and friends made these choices, remind your husband it is completely unfair to be upset with the dog when things this drastic have changed in her environment.
> 
> I don't think punishing her for barking is fair when she is crated now and had been used to being free in her home, a spray bark collar is a form of punishment for barking.
> 
> ...


All I can do is try. I hope that the Christian dog trainer will give suggestions, that will help my husband, and my guests feel more encouraged. My friend's husband actually likes Mercy a lot and walks her sometimes. He is practical, but he is a pessimist. He is allergic to long haired dogs and cats.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> I was wondering, too - are the visitors moving around in the night? Even if they're just getting up to use the bathroom, that could be bothering her.


Nope. My friend is out like a light and then Mercy's barking wakes her up. Her husband is at their previous home with his relatives during the week. He's an old school blue collar man. I don't agree with all of his viewpoints.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

inge said:


> How did she do?


Unfortunately, she barked again.  I told the doggie day care to tire her out good and give her lots of love. We shall see if that helps.:crossfing


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope that you feel better, just remember mercy,does not have a voice,to speak, for herself, she needs you to defend her.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

please dont return mercy to the breeder. When I was looking after Mercy that weekend, I crated her in my room with Bauer and I so she would feel safe. She wimpered at first alittle bit, but then she fell asleep and no barking she slept through the night no problems.
I also have fans on in my room for noise. I think that is a great idea for fan noise and maybe moving her crate to your room also? I think she wants to be close to you.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Citronella collar works on Tiki.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Mercy Mom I hope you're feeling better and that Mercy will have quiet nights soon. There are so many good suggestions here --I hope something will work


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> I hope that you feel better, just remember mercy,does not have a voice,to speak, for herself, she needs you to defend her.


I will do my best. I have already told my husband that the spray collar might not work and that the noise collar might work better.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

MyBuddy22 said:


> please dont return mercy to the breeder. When I was looking after Mercy that weekend, I crated her in my room with Bauer and I so she would feel safe. She wimpered at first alittle bit, but then she fell asleep and no barking she slept through the night no problems.
> I also have fans on in my room for noise. I think that is a great idea for fan noise and maybe moving her crate to your room also? I think she wants to be close to you.


Hey Laurel. I agree with you. My husband will not allow her in our room, but maybe I can sleep downstairs with her a few nights and run the fans.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Laura* said:


> Mercy Mom I hope you're feeling better and that Mercy will have quiet nights soon. There are so many good suggestions here --I hope something will work


Thanks dear for your support.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Air purifiers make wonderful white noise makers, at least mine does. 

Will this other couple be in your home long term? If not this may be a temporary problem and I hope your husband will be patient enough to see if it improves after they are gone. 

I'm feeling very sad for you- I know this must be so stressful and even hurtful. I'm praying it works out for you and for Mercy. :crossfing It's very evident from reading all your wonderful and loving posts about Mercy that you love her very much and I hope you two can stay together. (((HUGS)))


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I picked up Mercy an hour ago. Now I'm at the Walmart getting cleaning supplies because of flu bug germs. My husband is sicker than I am, so I was sent to the store. Sweating like a dog though! No pun intended. Still in line! I don't usually share much of my private life, but here I goooo. Anyway, I plan to put fans out for Mercy tonight. If this works, I might reconsider the collar.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Put the fans out*

Okay, I've put Mercy to bed. I put next to her cage a box fan, and going in the kitchen an ocilating fan. I will have to see tomorrow morning if I am well enough to go to work. Mercy barked shortly after I put her to bed, but she's quiet now. I pray she doesn't bark in the middle of the night.:crossfing I'm going to bed now. I will respond to any replies to my previous posts, if any, tomorrow. Good night!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

A friend of mines dog has a night barking issue, it's typical for tibetan mastiffs. He uses a bark collar and it works pretty well and we tested it on ourselves and it doesn't hurt. If highly recommend


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Air purifiers make wonderful white noise makers, at least mine does.
> 
> Will this other couple be in your home long term? If not this may be a temporary problem and I hope your husband will be patient enough to see if it improves after they are gone.
> 
> I'm feeling very sad for you- I know this must be so stressful and even hurtful. I'm praying it works out for you and for Mercy. :crossfing It's very evident from reading all your wonderful and loving posts about Mercy that you love her very much and I hope you two can stay together. (((HUGS)))


Thank you so very much dear!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Good news! Mercy did not bark in the middle of the night that I know of. I pray that this continues. I will keep you posted.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Good news. Way to go Mercy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Way to go Mercy! Please continue to be quiet at night!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Great news ! Keep it up, Mercy!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Keeping fingers crossed for Mercy. (sending sparklies to calm you at night, little girl.  )


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

How did Mercy do last night....hope she had another good night


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Laura* said:


> How did Mercy do last night....hope she had another good night


Oh yes she did! Thank you very much! I am still praying for tonight since I did not have much chance to spend time with her tonight.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Unfortunately, Mercy barked again last night!*

After six nights in a row of not barking after midnight, Mercy barked again in the middle of the night. :no: First, I turned the box fan to a higher speed. Then I put the oscillating fan in front of her cage. I can't remember if this was the last action I took before she stopped barking or whether I had to tell her to be quiet one more time after that. It is looking like I will have to contact the Christian dog trainer and perhaps try out the collar as much as I don't want to. 

Would you believe that we are also dealing with a separate problem that has nothing to do with Mercy? The screen of our laptop appears to be cracked. We did some straightening out of our room yesterday. I placed the laptop on another surface momentarily while cleaning and when we tried to use it last night, the screen was malfunctioning. I remember thinking, "Well I am glad that the problem we are having is the computer now and not Mercy's barking!" Well, I spoke too soon! The problems that I have shared on the board whether Mercy related or not, are just the tip of the iceberg of what we deal with!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If Mercy went six days without barking, maybe last night was just a little hiccup. Just continue doing everything that you are doing.

I have a question, but what is a "Christian dog trainer"? I have never heard of one before.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Perhaps Mercy is an atheist?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> If Mercy went six days without barking, maybe last night was just a little hiccup. Just continue doing everything that you are doing.
> 
> I have a question, but what is a "Christian dog trainer"? I have never heard of one before.


I asked a friend through the church if there was somebody in the church who was a dog trainer. She had referred me to Patty of Lord Charleton Kennels in Dumfries VA. I am still arranging for Patty to come by and help us.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*She had a better night!*

Mercy didn't bark during the night! :artydudeI pray she continues into the long term.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats great....way to go Mercy. Keep up the good work. You Mom needs some sleep I'm sure


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't be to surprised if she barks, sometimes, if any of my 4 hear something they bark,that is what dogs do, one barks, then the next three bark, I feel sorry for mercy, and you,it seems your so affarid of her barking.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Taking one day at a time*

Well Mercy barked again last night even with the fans running. I let her out of her cage into the dining room and then she didn't bark anymore after that. I am not sure whether my husband heard her or not. When I kissed him goodbye before I left for work this morning, he reminded me to put Mercy back in her cage. Somehow he knew I let her out. 

I did notice that she was a little more boisterous during the evening when we hung out with her in the living room. I often have to give her chewies to keep her content enough to hang with us. She gets up on the couch to chew her chewie also, and I've given up telling her to get off of it. If I have the chance, I will take her to the dog park tonight.

Also, when I left her in the dining room, she did not bother anything except for a bag of Joshua's artwork from school. That should have been put out of reach. She seems to know what not to get into and besides, the tools are away in chests and containers. I will vouch for Mercy staying in the dining room instead of her cage like she was before. It should cut down the chances of her barking by at least 50%.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I was sure that I have posted in here before, but cannot find it back....

We have a similar case! Pixie is supposed to have her confy spot in the garage. Now guess what? In the garage you can hear everything!!!!! So I already woke up a couple of times during the dine to:
- A guy passing in the street
- The neighboor saying good bye to their friends after the dinner
- A car passing by
and the best for last
-The neighbour going from the first floor to the second floor in their OWN HOUSE!!!!

I then decided to put her in the living room inside her crate. But since I dont like to have her all night inside the crate and prefer to let her choose (normally the door os the crate is open) we decided to put a bed in the living room and let her sleep there.

Now, dont only I get to sleep through the night, but I also can sleep in during the weekends (she always woke me up before at 6 am!!!! Now I wake her up ). Other good thing: the living room is always clean and tidy by the end of the day


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I was able to convince my husband to let Mercy roam the dining/kitchen area since the tools are put away now and snce Mercy seems to be doing a good job not messing with the things that cannot be moved. She seems to be getting smarter about what not to touch.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> I was able to convince my husband to let Mercy roam the dining/kitchen area since the tools are put away now and snce Mercy seems to be doing a good job not messing with the things that cannot be moved. She seems to be getting smarter about what not to touch.


 
Likewise for Pixie! With the exeption of the couch!!!! Before going to bed we need to put chairs on top of it so she wont go there! hi h ihi smart girl


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

How is mercy girl doing?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Mercy still barking every other night*

Thanks for asking Laurel by the way. Mercy barked last night again even though she had water, fans and chewies. Eventually she stopped. I am not sure what to make of it since we have been giving her more exercise and attention lately. She exercised with other Goldens on Saturday and went on a long hike with us yesterday at the Spotsylvania Battlefields.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy barked last night too.  I also notice that her behavior at the same time demonstrates that she is not feeling content (humping). She is dissatisfied about something. I had to give my husband sleeping pills so he could sleep. I have to get to the bottom of this!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry you're having this problem Mercy Mom. I'm sure you're not getting any sleep yourself. I hope you can figure this out


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you think she feels the need to go outside? My pup has a sensitive stomach and sometimes needs to go out in the middle of the night. In fact, it happened last night. Not pleasant to to get up in the middle of the night for me but poor guy can't help it. Is her sleeping place in an area that there is some kind of outside stimulation disturbing her sleep? Maybe she is lonely or is feeling frightened about something. It sounds like she is getting enough exercise but maybe she is just insecure about something where she is sleeping. How long does she bark for?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Did she do better, last night?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think she wants to sleep where you sleep.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

is she still barking?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Checking in to see how Mercy is doing?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Spray Collar Solved Problem*

I used the spray collar for the last two nights. I wish I hadn't needed to do this though.
Two nights ago she had barked once, then stopped, then hours later barked once then stopped. She did not bark at all last night. Mercy is still quite spunky and would not behave in our bedroom yet. My last dog did well sleeping in our room since he was older.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

can you move her crate to your bedroom?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

What a struggle...Sorry it is so hard with this pup! I have to comment on electric collars...I think they have been given an unfair image by many dog people. If used correctly, the stimulus is set so that the dog feels something, but does not react painfully. Our dogs, stop and look around when they bark, after a while they realize that the funny feeling can be controlled by them.....by not barking! How smart these Golden's are! They are not used for pain, just a stimulus to change their behavior...at least that has been my experience. It works quickly and is painless...and yes I do test them on the inside of my arm, although it is hard to bark just right


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like Mercy has the spray collar..works on my Tiki when she gets barking for no enjoyable reason...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> can you move her crate to your bedroom?


I would have to get on my knees and beg my husband! I still don't think he'd agree!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

If it would stop her interrupting his sleep, he might be convinced?


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

glad she stopped barking....


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*It's happening again!*

There must be some kind of phenomena occurence that happens at this time each year, since it was about exactly a year ago when she was having this problem. I was wondering why she was panting heavily, pacing and following me as I was getting ready for work this morning. I was told later by my roommate that she barked all night. Her 19 year old son works at a fast food place and he had to call in sick over lack of sleep due to Mercy's barking.  I was just told this by my husband. :no: She has developed an awesome bond with the 19 year old, and she has been very content and relaxed, almost too relaxed to the point of laying around. : 

She is once again very restless! You don't want to know what my husband says when he complains about it. 

What could be happening every June that is causing her to act like this? Not even the 19 year old could calm her down during the night. I will call the vet and ask what could be setting her off. 

I don't understand it. She was doing so well. What is going on?


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Increased thunderstorms? I get headaches every year this time of year (and I rarely get them any other time of year) and that's kind of what I've narrowed it down to.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

full moon?
I hope you find a solution - poor Mercy!


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Nairb said:


> I'm married, and if I ever tried to force decisions like that down my wife's throat without her input........it would be a problem. That's all I have.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree...A barking issue at night shouldn't even result in a discussion of getting rid of a dog. It sounds like your husband doesn't help in trying to figure out the reasons why. 

Anyways....More exercise every day is number one. Cover the crate with the fan on is another great idea.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My pup is a little over 4 months old and sleeps in our bedroom on the floor. Not even in a crate. I hope you figure it all out.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Mercy, Mercy...give your mom a break...sorry, I don't know a solution, I just feel for jou...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

CharlieBear80 said:


> Increased thunderstorms?


I agree. 

Took a quick look at the weather conditions where you live and there are thunderstorms predicted for today and tomorrow. Don't know if the forecast is correct, but if so, it might have something to do with her behavior.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Harry has been getting up at night recently and barking at the tree frogs. Maybe Mercy hears something outside that she is reacting to.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

CharlieBear80 said:


> Increased thunderstorms? I get headaches every year this time of year (and I rarely get them any other time of year) and that's kind of what I've narrowed it down to.


I second that this could be a possibility. 

My previous Golden Yaichi would head for the basement before we could hear or see any evidence of a thunderstorm. Perhaps Mercy is very sensitive to this and barks because she wants to find a place to go, yet can't because she is locked in her crate.

Also, what is the bark like now? Is it still a single bark that continues for a span of time or does it sound like she is barking at something? 

Do you have June bugs where you live? They bump into windows at night and could prompt both a startle response and bark. 

How old is Mercy now? Is she still being crated at night? Have you tried leaving her out of the crate at night to see if that makes any difference?


----------

